
Amazon, FTC End Legal Battle, Clearing the Way for Up to $70M in Refunds - andytolt
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-ftc-end-legal-battle-clearing-the-way-for-up-to-70-million-in-refunds-1491337565?mod=e2twd
======
jdsin
Simple bookmarklet for paywall bypass. Write the following in URL and bookmark
it:
javascript:location.href='[http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+location.href](http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+location.href)

Tested in Firefox

~~~
67726e
(Commenting to save this for later.)

~~~
obstinate
You don't have to comment to do this. You can:

1\. Click on "X (seconds|minutes|hours) ago"

2\. Click on favorite.

Or:

1\. Install Google Keep bookmarklet.

2\. Click on "X (seconds|minutes|hours) ago".

3\. Click on the bookmarklet to save a link to the comment to Google Keep.

I hope one of these suggestions proves useful to you.

~~~
alphapapa
Hm, we should file an issue on $browser's $bugtracker requesting something
like...I dunno, what should we call it...a "bookmarks" feature?

~~~
astrodust
Maybe you could build that as a service, some kind of system that could "sync"
those between devices.

------
fru2013
No paywall: [https://archive.fo/taClx](https://archive.fo/taClx)

~~~
sli
Just a heads up, archive.fo seems to ban (some) VPNs.

> The owner of this website (archive.fo) has banned the autonomous system
> number (ASN) your IP address is in (20473) from accessing this website.

